# Certificate of qualification (trade occupation)



## nitinstrivia (Aug 25, 2015)

i want to know whether i will gain 50points for the certificate of qualification as i m a marine engineer. I have b.tech. marine engineering degree and a license (above b.tech.). How can i add this license points to the CRS. 
Kindly explain cos this license is a valid document for me throughout the world.
Urgent help required.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You have to get your qualifications assessed by WES to see how it measures up to Canadian standards.

It doesn't matter if it's valid throughout the world... if it's adjudicated to be less than its Canadian equivalent, you'll not have access to points.


----------



## nitinstrivia (Aug 25, 2015)

well, thanks for the advice....
i've already gone thru WES process but my profession is quite complicated....anyhow i'll take some legal advice on that....
thanks a ton...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nitinstrivia said:


> well, thanks for the advice....
> i've already gone thru WES process but my profession is quite complicated....anyhow i'll take some legal advice on that....
> thanks a ton...



There is no legal advice to take. WES will evaluate your education and determine its equivalency in Canada (be prepared for it not to be considered as equivalent to a Canadian education). As for the license, I don't believe that professional designations like that are considered.


----------



## nitinstrivia (Aug 25, 2015)

well my profession requires a legal advice cos the license i have is above my bachelors degree and i know that is valid and will be easily recognized by WES but dunno whether m gonna get points for that in CRS. The site says Certificate of Qualification (trade occupation) and i m in trading/transport sector itself and also m in MAJOR GROUP 73: maintenance and operation trade but on the other hand m a professional also cos my marine sector is highly professional field, so its quite contradictory. Its like a license to practice marine engineering at a higher level, u can compare a doctor with it. A doc does bachelors and then decides which sector he should get into like dentist or orthopaedian. And for that he gets a license for practicing and gets promoted over a period of years by giving higher exams and hence gets higher licenses.


----------

